# 700x38c which inner tube



## buffalobob (May 21, 2009)

What size inner tube for 700x38c tire? Also is Schrader the normal all time valve? Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

buffalobob said:


> 1. What size inner tube for 700x38c tire?
> 
> 2. Also is Schrader the normal all time valve? Thanks


1. one that says it fits that range. Or smaller. They stretch. E.g., if it says 28-32, it will work.

2. What does "normal all time valve" mean? Presta valves generally work better for high-pressure, low-volume tires, such as those on road bikes. That's what they're designed for, to make it easier to remove the pump head without losing air. Some people prefer Schrader, but I think sometimes it's because they don't really understand how Presta valves work.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

Getting the tube size right is not absolutely critical. Close enough if often good enough. A big MTB tube may be a pain to stuff into a smaller tire, though.

A rim may be drilled for the smaller Presta valve, so Schrader will not fit unless you enlarge the hole... which might not be a great idea.

I like Schrader for my low-pressure, high-volume MTB duties.


----------

